# How Apples CarPlay could save the car stereo industry



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Car stereo salesmen and installers around the country are giddy with excitement because Apples CarPlay in-car infotainment system will have a big presence in the aftermarket car stereo industry. The Nikkei Asian Review reports that Alpine is making car stereo head units for between $500  $700 that will run the iOS-like system Apple unveiled last month, and Macrumors added Clarion to the list of CarPlay supporters. Even Pioneer is getting into the game with support said to be coming to existing car stereo models in its NEX line ($700  $1400) via firmware update, according to Twice. Given Apples wildly supportive fan base, its likely that a lot of aftermarket CarPlay units are about to fly off stereo shop shelves.


More


----------

